# Is race relations something that can be really healed?



## Mickiel (Sep 15, 2017)

I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
Is racism a threat to the United states, or any other state for that matter.

Or has it become a beast that has enough support for it not to change? Racism is even behind North Korea's behavior; racism mixed with self survival is a deadly reality.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 15, 2017)

A North American White Nation.  It's long overdue.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 15, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> A North American White Nation.  It's long overdue.



I'm sure there are enough Whites that would rather mix with the state than start their own. Yet these are two different views for the future; always has been ; its called segregation.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already.



Yeah, that Ellis Island Award certainly endeared him to the KKK.

Trump is no racist.

80 NAMED AS RECIPIENTS OF ELLIS ISLAND AWARDS


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 15, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> A North American White Nation.  It's long overdue.



Nah.  Let's keep the black community and dump the Democrats, eh?


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 15, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already.
> ...




Well what is he? Can he bring racial healing to the nation? Would he be your pick to accomplish that?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > A North American White Nation.  It's long overdue.
> ...



Well partially correct.  Integrated mixed  race areas will ultimately end up under UN global control.  Heavily jewed.  Needless to say White enclaves will form throughout the southern mid west and upper south.  One community comes to mind with 20k White and 9 negro.  A pre view of coming balkanizing attractions.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Skin color at this late stage has little to do with it.  Cultural and behavioral differences are the catalyst, and those differences are accentuated, preserved and forwarded by Democrat policies and media accident chasers.  They have been very successful at Balkanizing America.

Race relations had been moving right along positively until Obama, realizing the only way to "fundamentally change" the United States was to further fragment it began to personally "adopt" every black thug in sight and make them into the heroes of the black community.  The thing ran under its own power after that.

Fortunately for America, his goals were crushed when Trump won.  We were just left with a clean-up job.

Without racism to scream about, the Democrats would be gone already.

See my signature.  That echoes my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 15, 2017)

I think its racial to assume that only one race can clean this up. It took more than one race to mess it up.


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> Is racism a threat to the United states, or any other state for that matter.
> 
> Or has it become a beast that has enough support for it not to change? Racism is even behind North Korea's behavior; racism mixed with self survival is a deadly reality.





Trump doesn't need to change his views on race. 

The way to heal this nation's race relations is to stop mollycoddling the race mongers.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> ...




Who would think a race monger would get voted president?


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 15, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




Republicans are known more for being racist than democrats; know your politics.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 15, 2017)

People wont let racism die. Look at the OP. Race is the only thing he talks about. 
People can be so stupid.


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Anyone familiar with the Dems.


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




No they aren't. THe dems are known for lying about that a lot.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> People wont let racism die. Look at the OP. Race is the only thing he talks about.
> People can be so stupid.





TNHarley said:


> People wont let racism die. Look at the OP. Race is the only thing he talks about.
> People can be so stupid.





Well your right, I do write a lot about racism and Spirituality, because I think they are important. I think we need to come up with far more meaningful solutions to racism than we already do; it could be the death of us all. I am just wondering if its even possible.

Racism has a life of its own, but people still can do something about it, and I think we need to keep talking about it.

Racism has expanded beyond just color, people can hate you just for the culture your in, as one previous poster so well put it. I think some Koreans hate us just for being American. And if such a hate can be taught, then the solutions to it can be taught as well.

So teaching peaceful solutions can help heal racism. But teaching on a nation wide level


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > People wont let racism die. Look at the OP. Race is the only thing he talks about.
> ...


"solutions" to racism? lol


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > People wont let racism die. Look at the OP. Race is the only thing he talks about.
> ...




Step one,  Call out those that falsely accuse innocent people of racism for partisan gain.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Nope.  Republicans are painted as racists by media.  Democrats are deemed racists by history.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> Is racism a threat to the United states, or any other state for that matter.
> 
> Or has it become a beast that has enough support for it not to change? Racism is even behind North Korea's behavior; racism mixed with self survival is a deadly reality.


The banner at the Red Sox game was unfurled by Antifa, to knock racists.
I think we've already made a lot of progress to do away with racism, at least as a defining characteristic of our country.  It will take time.  It's a human instinct to sense differences in others and find those with commonalities.  It takes good socialization to overcome those intuitive fears of others, but I think we're making progress.
Then along comes the internet and trolls and a soap box for every hateful racist and it seems like racism is coming back full force.  But we've made progress.  Maybe we've just taken one step back.  It's up to us not to let it go too far.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 15, 2017)

The only people who can change the social frictions in this nation are the people who put their race, skin tone, religious preference, or other social distinctions above the ideal of being an AMERICAN, first and foremost. 

Until we make being an American the top priority in our Society, nothing is going to change in any meaningful fashion.


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2017)

Step One, Call out those assholes who falsely accuse people of being racist for partisan gain.


That's pissing off a lot of white people, to the a very great extent..



And it encourages hypersensitivity and abuse of accusations of racism among liberals and minorities.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> A North American White Nation.  It's long overdue.


No such thing. They would slowly die out due to recessive genes and inbreeding.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> People wont let racism die. Look at the OP. Race is the only thing he talks about.
> People can be so stupid.


Racism doesnt die by pretending it doesnt exist. Are you retarded or something?


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 16, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> ...




Good observations. Progress is progress. And it will take time


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 16, 2017)

We can do it if we try. Our children deserve it. Many racist people will just have to starve that monster inside of them.

And its a horrible monster.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> We can do it if we try. Our children deserve it. Many racist people will just have to starve that monster inside of them.
> 
> And its a horrible monster.




I agree. Luckily anti-racism has been a bi-partisan consensus for generations.


Step one moving forward. 


Call out those who use false accusations of racism for partisan gain.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 17, 2017)

We can heal racism by communicating with each other and understanding that difference in culture is a thing to embrace or at least see the difference in diversity as one of the reasons why humanity  is strong.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> We can heal racism by communicating with each other and understanding that difference in culture is a thing to embrace or at least see the difference in diversity as one of the reasons why humanity  is strong.


Whites see diversity as a threat. To them diversity means they cant keep up the facade of superiority. I keep telling you that whites as a group are insecure and instinctively racist because they fear genetic annihilation.  Actually I should point out its more so the white males. The white females seem to instinctively seek out those that can improve their genetics.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

See?

Trump May Not be a White Supremacist but He is In Fact a Bigot


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > We can heal racism by communicating with each other and understanding that difference in culture is a thing to embrace or at least see the difference in diversity as one of the reasons why humanity  is strong.
> ...



Anyone can turn away from racism and heal their conscious direction towards unity; we can make it , if we try! We have to turn away from blaming others and change our own  sight of others who are not like us.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


That may be true. However it appears that either whites dont want to embrace diversity or like i said they are instinctively frightened of genetic annihilation.  My advice to non whites is to band together and reject white philosophy until whites die out or absorbed into the human population.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

How can race relations be healed? Hmm...


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Ascelepias is not interested in healing. He is a terrible racist and will never stop blaming whites for everything and denying all responsibility.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well then those like him are the ones we need to deal with. We need to confront both black and white groups who are pushing racism , and some how get into their belief systems and effect change ;  as much change as we can reach with them.

There is a reason why people are so racist ; and that needs to be seriously examined. We need to make them friends of freedom.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 18, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



The biggest impediment is that some people see it as a way to gain advantage over others, be it politically and economically. 

Until this stops, there is no way to end the divide.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


You dont need to confront people like me. I cant be racist and raising a white child. Corral is just mad I dont take his racist bullshit.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Well it certainly will not be easy to close the divide , and we then have to deal with this tendency in some to try and gain advantage over others; we can give them certain benefits for their own groups, or offer reward for leaving our political and economic systems alone , and get their help in promoting harmony and peace; you know, let them still be involved in the process, just get them to see what the process of peace looks like when all are involved and all benefit from it.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




That sounds interesting ; so your raising a white child? If that is true, then I agree it would be hard for you to be truly racist in your heart. I think many here just judge you by your words;

and I certainly do see that you don't take racist things from others. Let me ask you, just looking at your own words, do you see why others may think your racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


You mean like what whites have been doing to Blacks and other people of color since the inception of this country?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Never really thought about it. I think if someone lacks the intelligence to understand my words in context then they could think I'm racist.  Its weird to me that people think youre racist when youre trolling a racist.


----------



## Correll (Sep 18, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...






I don't see that happening.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 19, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



What needs to happen is that people need to stop seeing their groups as the main definition of themselves. I am Irish-Italian American, 2nd generation-5th generation, and all it means to me is I love me some St Patrick's day, and I have my own special recipes for Marinara Sauce and Meatballs.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



And what they did to each other back in Europe, and what Africans did to each other in Africa, and what Asians did to each other in Asia. 

You are one of those people that are the problem, all you seek is revenge for something you did not suffer, against people who were not around when the harm was caused.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well with this revelation that your a  parent to a white child ,  I think that is something to honor and it should push back on some of those accusing you of racism; because bringing up children is greater than accusations of racism. I myself will honor what you are doing, its worth more than what you are saying. God bless you brother, raise that child to where it will understand racism, and understand the greater reality of unity and fellowship.

Peace on your journey.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 19, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I wish I could taste your favorite dinner; sounds good!

I agree that people need to stop seeing their groups as the " Main definition of themselves." I think selfishness is one of the main problems in human nature ; its a giant wall that is a roadblock to growth and healing. We could write pages after pages as to what problems selfishness can cause or give birth to. But we have to expose it, and then attack it;  fight it , and never give in to its ways and the different shapes it takes on to fool others.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 20, 2017)

Another possible avenue to help racism that I think should be considered, is " Spirituality." Its certainly like " Another Power to heal", or to bring peace; and there is little doubt that it has helped humanity.

Because we must use powers that can engulf a whole group of people at the same time. Powers that effect change and solidify that change; keep it permanent.  We have to try spiritual help; this problem demands that we try  various avenues.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 20, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Thanks but the opinions of whites calling me racist are less than irrelevant to me.  I appreciate your blessing brother.


----------



## monkrules (Sep 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> The banner at the Red Sox game was unfurled by Antifa, to knock racists.
> I think we've already made a lot of progress to do away with racism, at least as a defining characteristic of our country.  It will take time.  *It's a human instinct to sense differences in others and find those with commonalities.  It takes good socialization to overcome those intuitive fears of others, but I think we're making progress.*
> Then along comes the internet and trolls and a soap box for every hateful racist and it seems like racism is coming back full force.  But we've made progress.  Maybe we've just taken one step back.  It's up to us not to let it go too far.


OldLady, I think you’re exactly right....again.

There seems to be a deeply rooted instinct at work. And that instinct may reach back to our earliest beginnings as human beings. Maybe it was once necessary to our survival, as a group, and as individuals. If that’s the case, then, in its earliest existence this ‘instinct’, this fear of ‘others’ wouldn’t have been racist. The fear would have extended to all others outside of one’s own, known to be friendly, group.

And much that we attribute to racism may be, in part, due to this ages old instinct. Certainly there have been many examples of that kind of behavior that did not involve black people, yet still had the same kinds of hostility involved.

Some relatively recent events, in America, might include the way the Irish were treated when they first began coming here. Remember the photos of the old signs in businesses: Dogs Welcome, But No Irish? I’d say that was pretty hateful. At another time, it was felt there were too many Chinese people coming here. So the Chinese were kept out by passing a law to do just that. Wasn’t it called the Chinese Exclusionary Act, or something like that (it’s near midnight and I’m too tired to look it up). The Italians too suffered discrimination. Now it’s the turn of blacks and hispanics to run those hurdles.

But, if the instinct to beware of people different from ourselves is real, and old, and deep. Then it may never completely go away. And, there is also the fact that some groups look more ‘different’ than others. For instance, in a majority white population darker skinned people would stand out as the most ‘different’. If that is so, then blacks, hispanics, arabs, might fill the role of the most ‘different’ at this time because of their deeper skin tones. And the roles might be reversed in other countries where the majority population shared a darker skin tone: African countries, Asian countries, etc.

I don’t know if any of this is true but, as OldLady said in her post: _“It’s a human instinct to sense differences in others and find those with commonalities.”_

I just think there’s a lot more to racism than simply disliking people we don’t know or feel comfortable with. I also don’t think we’ll find any answers on an internet forum like this, but it’s good that we’re at least talking about it.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 21, 2017)

monkrules said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The banner at the Red Sox game was unfurled by Antifa, to knock racists.
> ...




I think as long as it is possible for opinions to flow freely , then its possible to find answers on an internet forum like this. Every once and a while, a unique mind will pass by and enlighten us all. And that mind could be a member of any race we have discussed.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your welcome bro; I think some of your views are harsh, but also irreplaceable!


----------



## LOIE (Sep 21, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Another possible avenue to help racism that I think should be considered, is " Spirituality." Its certainly like " Another Power to heal", or to bring peace; and there is little doubt that it has helped humanity.
> 
> Because we must use powers that can engulf a whole group of people at the same time. Powers that effect change and solidify that change; keep it permanent.  We have to try spiritual help; this problem demands that we try  various avenues.


I was delighted a number of years ago to read about Cardinal Bevilacqua’s letter to his flock calling them to eradicate racism.  It was especially timely for me because I had just read a chapter in a book that also spoke of racism in terms of it being a spiritual, not a physical matter.

The book was The Priesthood of All Believers written by James Luther Adams and it was published in 1986.  James Adams refers to the “principality of pigment,” saying that the more this principality favors the people of one pigment, the more it engenders resentment and resistance at the hands of the people of other pigments.  

Adams states that the cost in human suffering that has been paid in the past to this principality of racism is incalculable and in the strict sense irredeemable.  Resentment, self-hatred, aggression, the hardening of the heart, the sense of deprivation- so goes the catalog of suffering. He encourages us to be open to the change that comes from the source of our origin and fulfillment.

Returning to the source of our origin sounds like the answer to me.  For should we decide to return, we would indeed find our fulfillment.  And once we are fulfilled, we no longer look down our noses at each other.  And when we stop looking down our noses, we look people straight in the eyes.  And when we look people straight in the eyes- guess what.  We see the sparkle of humanity that the source of our origin put there – and it looks exactly like ours.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Another possible avenue to help racism that I think should be considered, is " Spirituality." Its certainly like " Another Power to heal", or to bring peace; and there is little doubt that it has helped humanity.
> ...




Like I said, every now and then a voice of reason and hope will stop by;

welcome voice , its so nice to hear from you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


I would say my views are practical. Harsh is....well harsh.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 22, 2017)

Trump was never racist until Hillary lost the election.  A lot of racists are "made" that way.   The accusation of racisim is made because it supports an important social or political point.   Someone who has been the victim of a violent crime by a black or hispanic is "racist".   Hispanic, George Zimmerman, became a racist white hispanic when he saved his own life.   

Accusations of racism need to be ignored.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Well I don't think that those who accuse you would softly define you, but how we define ourselves should always be included in the definition.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 29, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump was never racist until Hillary lost the election.  A lot of racists are "made" that way.   The accusation of racisim is made because it supports an important social or political point.   Someone who has been the victim of a violent crime by a black or hispanic is "racist".   Hispanic, George Zimmerman, became a racist white hispanic when he saved his own life.
> 
> Accusations of racism need to be ignored.




Well yes I agree, a person can " Become racist" because of an tragic event in their lives. Conversely, they can escape racism by another incredible event in their lives. I mean it makes sense to me.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 29, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> We can heal racism by communicating with each other and understanding that difference in culture is a thing to embrace or at least see the difference in diversity as one of the reasons why humanity  is strong.


Then by all means do so.  But I think you'll fins that in reality "forced intermingling",  or diversity,  as the left calls it is the root of the problem. All the problems described so far are a testament to it's failure,  and certainly don't reflect a position of strength,  or advantage.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 29, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > We can heal racism by communicating with each other and understanding that difference in culture is a thing to embrace or at least see the difference in diversity as one of the reasons why humanity  is strong.
> ...




WE can make it , if we try!


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 1, 2017)

Even here, on this message board, we can see the different kinds of thinking that divide us , as people are attracted to the mess instead of the solutions and motivations of peace. Unity is just not as attractive as hate filled rage, not as loud; and we see that all through out the history of marching for peace. We have hardcore examples here; right here, of the various shades of human nature. 

We just naturally click on the stupid off track threads to view them like a train wreck. Its just an inner  strange pull. Some people like to demonize this subject of race and throw it out like a baseball of confusion that brings a demented smile to their day. But that can be healed by us posting just as many threads of peace that they post of pity filled words that are waste of time.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 2, 2017)

I am thankful for the positive energy
that every peace rally puts out
it really does help our old heads
and teach our youth what healing is all about
The luggage of Love , hey we can still pack
bring with you Joy , those things that we lack

Is race relations something that can really be healed
we can start with your talent and all that it reveals

Just last week I decided to put my words to some positive use , and construct a thread that promotes healing and unity. I was very surprised and pleased that a brother I thought was racist ,  a Black man, is actually rearing a White child!  Judging by his words I have read so many times before, words of fighting and never backing down to the racism thrown at him, underneath those was an unknown story of Love that we did not know about. It really brought a smile to face, as I thought to myself, Wow- a Black Panther rearing a White child in his home.

Right here on this sight we have an unusual story of one way racism can really be healed ;  -  through our children!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> Is racism a threat to the United states, or any other state for that matter.
> 
> Or has it become a beast that has enough support for it not to change? Racism is even behind North Korea's behavior; racism mixed with self survival is a deadly reality.


We live in system of white supremacy and that system.

A white supremacist ss a white person who participates directly or indirectly, consciously or sub-consciously, participates in mistreating individuals because they're not white 

*I believe all white people are white supremacist.*

Why ?

Because I can't prove it.

There is not a list of who is and isn't a white supremacist. So I suspect that all white people are white supremacists.

Why ?

Because someone has to be white supremacist. Because white supremacy dominates the planet. White supremacy dominates me. White supremacy dominates the laws. White supremacy dominates the economics. White supremacy dominates everything.

Now my definition of white supremacy is the same as Gus T Renegade and Neely Fuller in that - White supremacy is a global system of people who classify themselves as white and are dedicated to mistreating/subjugating everyone they classify as not white for their (White people's) benefit.

I believe all white people practice that in their thought speech and actions. To be white in a system of white supremacy is a tremendous advantage. You as a white person are rewarded for practicing racism-white supremacy. In fact other white people assume other white people who they have never met are racist. 

*I would actually say it would be crazy for white people to give this up.* 

To be white is to be a racist white supremacist and if you're not ? Other white people will pull your coat and warn you of the dangers of not going along with the programme


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 2, 2017)

Well White Supremacy , is White Supremacy,  and sadly with some its more of a traditional ingrained habit of a hardcore belief system, as is the opposite with Black Supremacy which became ingrained in some Blacks who , like Whites, are gullible to " Super Ego in Culture" , yet in America the whole situation has historical implications where Blacks were forced to react to an attack on our culture that almost wiped out the pride of a people.

I agree that this Ego is very hard to give up, no matter what side of the field your on. If you investigate the root cause of racism, there is not just one race to blame, its the human race that bred racism. And I also agree that racism is practiced in the speech and actions of a people. So since its a problem within the human race, that makes it global, White people do not hold a monopoly on racism, nor does any individual race or culture.

So the healing has to be eventually global, and it can be passed from one healing person to another, starting with you and me!

And hey, one can just take a seat and do nothing but watch others do something, or one can do what little they can to throw a flower pedal on the grave of racism as you put it to rest in your life!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Well White Supremacy , is White Supremacy,  and sadly with some its more of a traditional ingrained habit of a hardcore belief system, as is the opposite with Black Supremacy which became ingrained in some Blacks who , like Whites, are gullible to " Super Ego in Culture" , yet in America the whole situation has historical implications where Blacks were forced to react to an attack on our culture that almost wiped out the pride of a people.


You're talking in cliches.

What culture ?
What attack have black people done to white people ? Where ? When ? How ? What you talking about ?



Mickiel said:


> I agree that this Ego is very hard to give up, no matter what side of the field your on. If you investigate the root cause of racism, there is not just one race to blame, its the human race that bred racism.


Black people have done a thing to white people systematically.

Racism started with white people.



Mickiel said:


> And I also agree that racism is practiced in the speech and actions of a people. So since its a problem within the human race, that makes it global, White people do not hold a monopoly on racism, nor does any individual race or culture.


Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group

The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia are white people.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 2, 2017)

[QUOTE="Paul Essien, post:. [/QUOTE]Black people have done a thing to white people systematically.

Racism started with white people.
[.[/QUOTE]


Racism started with two people, one of them could have been White, the other may have been Black;  we don't know? I could make a case that one of them may have been White, but just not today, at this moment , in this thread.  If you would have caught me on another day, I would have railed on and on about White people. But I am off into another direction for this thread, looking for some hope that racism can be healed; some ideas from others to carry with me in my walk.

A few gems have already been planted by some. If we search our hearts for things we know can help, I think we will find those things to be far more powerful that hatred and negative feelings.

Planted underneath our racism, are the things that can uproot racism, we just have to weed them out!


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 2, 2017)

As we approach a time  period where less than 3% of the world's population has blue eyes ; Whites are a rare commodity.  Both the geno and phenotype are endangered.  Our non white "friends" obsess over our replacement.  Thus breaking the Covenant.  White Supremacy could be a close define ; White Resistance is more appropriate ; we're going to resist amalgamating and assimilating with the non white at each and every juncture.  For White sovereignty , Whites need to self segregate ASAP.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 2, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> As we approach a time  period where less than 3% of the world's population has blue eyes ; Whites are a rare commodity.  Both the geno and phenotype are endangered.  Our non white "friends" obsess over our replacement.  Thus breaking the Covenant.  White Supremacy could be a close define ; White Resistance is more appropriate ; we're going to resist amalgamating and assimilating with the non white at each and every juncture.  For White sovereignty , Whites need to self segregate ASAP.


Whites already do self segregate. What you talking about ?

~Bring it. The idea of warfare has changed. It's not like the 1850's where white Euro's had the advantage of gunpowder. Not you go on the net and learn how to create a bomb. Not to mention ISIS are hardly friends of the west.

So bring your fucking tough talk because we will fight you till hell freezes over and then we'll fight you on that fucking ice.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 2, 2017)

Mr. Essien.  You just don't get it.  No violence.  Our race war is financial and social , and legislative.  Whites need to divorce themselves in every sense from the non white.  Simply put , we don't need you.  Why waste our time with violence when we can just walk away? 

No bombs just avoidance.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 2, 2017)

A few times people bring bad vibes to threads and they close the threads because of what these people gave birth to, so I hope that spirit does not win the day and ruin another effort for peace ; tough talk is the weaker, unity and healing is the stronger; yet the temptation between the two is like a powerful magnet that pulls at the inner self and opens doors to ignite our sometimes hidden pleasures;

some of us like how it feels to curse at others and let those words of resentment and anger just roll off their lips ;  it pulls at you to stab at others and use your terms to hurt instead of heal. Is it a thin line between the two?

How often are we faced with that kind of choice? You know, help the person, or hurt them? Use your influence to rip and tear at others , or use your talents to bring out the best in others?


----------



## Taz (Oct 2, 2017)

Inferior people will always be jealous of those ahead of them.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Twice in 2008 and 2012.  Who would have thought it could happen.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Step two, educate idiots like Mickiel that equate race and culture.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> As we approach a time  period where less than 3% of the world's population has blue eyes ; Whites are a rare commodity.  Both the geno and phenotype are endangered.  Our non white "friends" obsess over our replacement.  Thus breaking the Covenant.  White Supremacy could be a close define ; White Resistance is more appropriate ; we're going to resist amalgamating and assimilating with the non white at each and every juncture.  For White sovereignty , Whites need to self segregate ASAP.


That because whites are recessive and a mutation. You cant stop it. Mother Nature is trying to correct her mistake and thats why youre an endangered species.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 2, 2017)

Is race relations something that can really be healed? Oh what a question we all should realize, the things which bother mankind can grow faster and further than we think in the wrong ways if we do not work together on them.

Political parties are setting the wrong examples to the people , they can't even work together. Don't you let that happen to the races or our future is in serious trouble.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Mr. Essien.  You just don't get it.  No violence.  Our race war is financial and social , and legislative.  Whites need to divorce themselves in every sense from the non white.  Simply put , we don't need you.  Why waste our time with violence when we can just walk away?
> 
> No bombs just avoidance.


Why dont you do that then? The last time you avoided non whites you regressed back into a caveman like stupor Blacks had to rescue you from.  Trust me if you self segregate no one will make the mistake of rescuing your race again. The truth is that your race needs help. Thats why you fight so hard to insert yourself into every civilization.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Essien.  You just don't get it.  No violence.  Our race war is financial and social , and legislative.  Whites need to divorce themselves in every sense from the non white.  Simply put , we don't need you.  Why waste our time with violence when we can just walk away?
> ...




We are way pass that now, all races are implanted into each other, well at least most races are. Its now a common thing and I think a good thing which tends to help lean toward unity. And most races are inter breeding , so new breeds are being introduced into our up and down war with racism. And we old heads just can't stuff them on any side, so in that I see a chance for a new unity to emerge from a new faction; our lust leads to new layers of young bricks being laid at the foundation of the future. Bricks with the strength of both genes , bricks without the weakness of straw, ( Straw man arguments.).

This new faction will effect new social change, but it needs time to grow and loosen our old grip on the steering wheel, as it is destined to drive us into some awesome change. This is another way that race relations can be healed.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> *The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia are white people.*


That's an incredibly stupid statement.

 Racism exists in all racial groups and on all continents. Maybe it's just part of our ancient self-preservation instincts. Look at how the Japanese feel about outsiders, the French, the Chinese, Africans. Look at what some Africans and their governents (such as they are) are doing to white people. Racism is everywhere.

BLM and its idiotic followers, the stupid riots, crime, looting, destruction of businesses and neighborhoods, etc., and the dumb-asses in the NFL who are expressing their hate of America, white people, and making their imbecilic accusations about their fucking "oppression" — all these things have combined to remind many people of the valid reasons they have for wanting nothing to do with black people. 

BLM and the NFL whiners are not helping blacks. They are convincing many people that blacks should not be trusted, or hired, or rented to. Who wants to be around a bunch of whiners and troublemakers.

The only solutions I see to our racial animosities is total segregation. The sooner, the better.


----------



## LOIE (Oct 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia are white people.


In his Study of History, Volume 1, Arnold Toynbee has shown how race feeling has become a principality and power and a dominion, as a consequence of Western civilization over the face of the earth since the fifteenth century.

He points out that in all the countries of this expansion where White people from Western Europe have settled “cheek by jowl” with representatives of other races, there are three elements in the situation which between them go far toward accounting for the strength and virulence of Western race feeling in our time.

First, the white people have established an ascendancy over the people of other races with whom they have come to share their new homes.

Secondly, these white masters have almost everywhere abused their power in some way and in some degree.

Thirdly, they are haunted by a perpetual fear that someday the positions may be reversed; that by weight of superior numbers or by more successful adaptation to the local climate or by ability to survive in a lower level of subsistence or by readiness to do harder physical or intellectual work, the Man of Color may eventually bring the white man’s ascendancy to an end and perhaps even establish an ascendancy of his own over the white man.


----------



## LOIE (Oct 2, 2017)

Taz said:


> Inferior people will always be jealous of those ahead of them.


I don't believe there are any inferior people.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 2, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Inferior people will always be jealous of those ahead of them.
> ...


A sure sign that you are one...


----------



## LOIE (Oct 2, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> ...


I believe that some people make what I call "God Almighty" statements, and others make "I feel" statements. Yours are most often the God Almighty type that are spoken with such arrogance that they leave little room for someone to respond with how they feel about the issues you raise. 

Princeton University President, Christopher Eisgruber recently told the entering class of students: "The art of disagreement is not only about confrontation, but also about learning. It requires that we defend our views, and at the same time, consider, whether our views might be mistaken."


----------



## LOIE (Oct 2, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I believe there are people who may be in inferior positions, inferior economic status and class, perhaps less educated and less successful than others. But I do not believe that makes them inferior people. I believe God created us all in his image. I do not believe he created some superior humans and some inferior ones.

Plus, as Stephen Hawking said, "While there is life, there is hope." A life is not over until it's over and there is always the chance things will change for any individual. I know of a man who was an alcoholic living on the streets one day. He was approached by someone who believed in him, offered him a job, and today he is a magazine editor. I believe anyone can rise up.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Inferior people will always be jealous of those ahead of them.
> ...


I once thought that until I saw Vastator post. He proves that some people are inferior.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


You’re easy prey; and I never tire of making an example out of you...


----------



## LOIE (Oct 2, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Why should anyone want to make prey of anyone else?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


You won the internet. We both know you would blush a pinkish white in person and avert  your eyes.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its harmless. Hes on the internet where you can be a big time hunter if you imagine hard enough.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 2, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It’s what apex predators, and alpha males do to betas, and protohumans...


----------



## Taz (Oct 3, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Inferior people will always be jealous of those ahead of them.
> ...


As individuals, some people are smarter, better looking... Ex: retarded people are inferior in any measurement, intelligence, strength, beauty...

As races, among the 3 major races, Whites are first, Asians are second and Blacks are third. Just look at each of their civilizations: Africa is a mess, Asia is about a half way mess, and western society is the least messed up, and people from Africa and Asia are trying to get here, not the other way around.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You, boy.  You were born that way.


----------



## LOIE (Oct 3, 2017)

Taz said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


And who decided who is first, second and third?? 

Western society the least messed up??? Really, we are the ones who just had the worst mass shooting in our history. I wonder why other countries would want to be like us.

And, I haven't heard anyone use the word retarded for ages. I do not believe that people with less of what we usually consider intelligence are inferior - they are just different. They have many redeeming qualities of love and friendliness which put those of us who consider ourselves normal to shame. And beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder. I have seen women who have outward physical beauty, but when they open their mouths and spit out their hatred and foul language, become ugly. Others who have less of what we consider beautiful bodily traits, are often gifted with beautiful spirits.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 3, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


That's what most physically unattractive people say...


----------



## LOIE (Oct 3, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


No, that's what most people more into the spiritual than the physical say, because that's more important and more lasting.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 3, 2017)

How is it more important?  Moreover how do you intend to demonstrate it exists at all,  much less be "more lasting"?


----------



## Taz (Oct 4, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


The US is not "western society", plenty of western countries are nice places to live, Canada, Sweden, Denmark...


----------



## LOIE (Oct 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> How is it more important?  Moreover how do you intend to demonstrate it exists at all,  much less be "more lasting"?


I don't need to demonstrate it exists. I believe in the spiritual world and have personally seen and experienced more evidence for it than I have against it, but that's perhaps for another forum.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 5, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > How is it more important?  Moreover how do you intend to demonstrate it exists at all,  much less be "more lasting"?
> ...


You do if you expect anyone to take your rebuttal seriously.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Do you honestly think anyone is concerned with what you do or do not take seriously?


----------



## LOIE (Oct 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> Is racism a threat to the United states, or any other state for that matter.
> 
> Or has it become a beast that has enough support for it not to change? Racism is even behind North Korea's behavior; racism mixed with self survival is a deadly reality.


Today I was reminded of a video I watched last year. It was an African American guest on C-span, Heather McGhee. A white guy called in and asked an question about what he could do as in individual to help make things better. Her response was terrific with very specific suggestions, and today I understand they are friends and making the talk show rounds together.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

no --blacks are proud to be racists
Loni Love Explains Why ‘The Real’ Has No White Hosts [Video]
No, The 'Hamilton' Casting Call For 'Non-White' Actors Is Not Reverse Racism | HuffPost


----------



## harmonica (Oct 8, 2017)

no--read post # 39 on this forum:
THIS IS CNN: Vegas Shooting Because America ‘Silently Accepting the Rage of White Men’


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 11, 2017)

Race relations can be healed , because we are men with power and ability; we just need focus and unity , and to remove that hate gene from us.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Race relations can be healed , because we are men with power and ability; we just need focus and unity , and to remove that hate gene from us.



Indeed, but this must take all parties to come together, and where there are voices of division, they must be shunned and scorned to the point that no person will pay attention to such divisiveness, and thus stripping them of their power to divide us. That has yet to happen and has only gotten worse despite the groundbreaking civil rights victories of the 1960s.

Booker T. Washington saw it in his own time (and has only gotten worse since) when he said, "There is a class of colored people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs and the hardships of the Negro race before the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising their wrongs -- partly because they want sympathy and partly because it pays. Some of these people do not want the Negro to lose his grievances, because they do not want to lose their jobs."

As long as the dividers control the racial narrative, instead of the (I hope) majority that seek racial harmony and healing, there will always be division.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already.
> ...



Trump is a racist. But whites will declare how he isn't.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Race relations can be healed , because we are men with power and ability; we just need focus and unity , and to remove that hate gene from us.
> ...



Yeah then Booker T saw his city get burned down by whites who hated the fact that black people were free. You got things backwards on who  the dividers are.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Appare


IM2 said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Apparently you know nothing about the Atlanta Compromise and how that compromise was shattered by whites.

*Washington’s “Atlanta Compromise” is remembered as a betrayal and a sell-out because it accepted segregation, and argued against black political agitation. But in fact, at the time, the response from black America to the “Compromise” was at worst mixed, and at best quite positive. No less than W.E.B. Du Bois called the speech, “the basis for a real settlement between whites and black in the South.”

It makes sense, when you think about it. Washington basically said to the white South in 1895,“You win. We don’t want the right to vote. We just want to till our farms, better ourselves, and be left alone. Leave us in peace, and you’ll hear no more of this voting or integration business.” You have to remember the state of mind of black people, at that time. Reconstruction had been rolled back. The South was wracked by race riots. Three years after Washington’s speech, the **only coup in American history** was orchestrated in Wilmington, North Carolina by racist thugs. Washington was basically conceding what he'd already lost. In return he hoped to simply secure the right of good Christian blacks to work the land in peace.*

*The dominant logic of the post-Reconstruction era held that the real problem wasn't white racists, but carpetbaggers and meddlers from up North who’d elevated illiterate blacks above their station. The white Southerner, presumably, had no existential objection to blacks, they just didn’t want to live next door to them or have an illiterate and morally degenerate population electing their politicians. To this Washington, and much of black America, said Fine. Cease fire. You let us be, we’ll let you be.

In retrospect, this was a grievous error. In point of fact, whites actually did have an existential objection to black people. Their beef wasn’t that illiterates and moral degenerates might get too much power. Quite the opposite. Their beef was that blacks would prove to not be illiterates and moral degenerates, and thus fully able to compete with them. To see this point illustrated, one need only look at the history of race riots in the South. When white mobs set upon black communities they didn’t simply burn down the “morally degenerate” portions—they attacked the South’s burgeoning **black **middle **and working* *class** and its institutions. They went for the churches, the schools and the businesses. It’s one thing to be opposed to black amorality. It’s quite another to be opposed to black progress. The lesson blacks took post-Atlanta Compromise was that whites had used the former to cover for the latter. *

The Tragedy And Betrayal Of Booker T. Washington


----------



## MikeK (Oct 12, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> [...]
> 
> Is racism a threat to the United states, or any other state for that matter.
> 
> Or has it become a beast that has enough support for it not to change? Racism is even behind North Korea's behavior; racism mixed with self survival is a deadly reality.


Before this topic can be intelligently discussed it will be necessary to arrive at one universally agreed definition of the word, _"racism,"_ as it occurs in the context of modern America.  

Also, please be more specific about what you mean by racism being behind North Korea's behavior.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



We know what racism is (not what you want it t be) and what was meant was that racism ranks behind North Korea as an issue for people especially those here..


----------



## MikeK (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> We know what racism is (not what you want it t be) and what was meant was that racism ranks behind North Korea as an issue for people especially those here..


You're excused.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We know what racism is (not what you want it t be) and what was meant was that racism ranks behind North Korea as an issue for people especially those here..
> ...



I'll excuse myself when I am ready to be excused thank you


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Appare
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> ...




The history of racism in America was ripe with a competitive fear from Whites toward the future of Blacks; now that future is here. But Whites need to be commended, they did not try to wipe Blacks out , they just tried to control us , it was not a racial genocide, we all still exist here. Blacks need to be commended, we did not try to kill all Whites for standing on our historical backs; we have thrived. Asians and Mexicans and people of color will survive here, this fear from some Whites that they themselves will not survive is simply fear of loss of status. But it worked, largely due to both Whites and Blacks to work this thing out; Whites needed us so they went and got us, and the world needed to see that a nation of mixed races could work without ethnic cleansing.

Now we need to get to the next stages of this incredible existence; which I suspect will need to involve more failure to promote more of the unity that got us to help each other in the first place.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Appare
> ...



What has been worked out?


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




How to get to October 2017 without killing each other and imploding as a nation. Just for starters.

How to keep forces from turning us into an ethnic unloading machine and dumping New Americans into camps all over this world.

How to survive without letting Trump transform America into his and Bannons dream , and we got past two Presidents before Trump , and will survive the next presidential example of human nature to come.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



And we still have not ended racism.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 13, 2017)

Taz said:


> The US is not "western society", plenty of western countries are nice places to live, Canada, Sweden, Denmark...


Are you aware of what has happened in Sweden, what is is happening in Canada, and what is beginning to happen in Denmark?  Of course I'm referring to the invasion of aggressive, primarily military-age Muslim male migrants?  Do you believe these are still nice places to live?  If you do, click on the link in my signature line.

As it is, the U.S. is the remaining stronghold of Western society.  But once these greasy Islamist bastards take over in Europe and Scandinavia we'll be next -- if we don't start doing something very radical about it very soon.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > The US is not "western society", plenty of western countries are nice places to live, Canada, Sweden, Denmark...
> ...



Paranoid foolishness


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > The US is not "western society", plenty of western countries are nice places to live, Canada, Sweden, Denmark...
> ...


Actually, I lived in Canada for decades, it's a great place to live, much, much safer than the US. Not anywhere near the amount of hate from citizens directed at other citizens. No gun culture, virtually free healthcare... They have us beat by a mile as a nice, peaceful, safe place to live.


----------



## Markle (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> Actually, I lived in Canada for decades, it's a great place to live, much, much safer than the US. Not anywhere near the amount of hate from citizens directed at other citizens. No gun culture, virtually free healthcare... They have us beat by a mile as a nice, peaceful, safe place to live.



Nonsense.  As usual more lies about Canada.

*The most violent country in Europe: Britain is also worse than South Africa and U.S. *
By James Slack
UPDATED:18:14 EST, 2 July 2009

Britain's violent crime record is worse than any other country in the European union, it has been revealed.

Official crime figures show the UK also has a worse rate for all types of violence than the U.S. and even South Africa - widely considered one of the world's most dangerous countries.

The figures comes on the day new Home Secretary Alan Johnson makes his first major speech on crime, promising to be tough on loutish behaviour.







*The U.S. has a violence rate of 466 crimes per 100,000 residents, Canada 935, Australia 920 and South Africa 1,609.*

Shadow Home Secretary Chris Grayling said: 'This is a damning indictment of this government's comprehensive failure over more than a decade to tackle the deep rooted social problems in our society, and the knock on effect on crime and anti-social behaviour.

Read more: The most violent country in Europe: Britain is also worse than South Africa and U.S. | Daily Mail Online


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 14, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> Is racism a threat to the United states, or any other state for that matter.
> 
> Or has it become a beast that has enough support for it not to change? Racism is even behind North Korea's behavior; racism mixed with self survival is a deadly reality.



The question is, have race relations been improved in other places? The answer is yes. As long as you don't have people using race hate as a way of promoting their own agenda, then there are no problems.

You look at Rwanda and you see that you can have problems when people make others think there are differences even when others might think there are no differences. The Hutus and Tutsis were genetically from the same pot, it was the Europeans who caused people to think of them as different.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

Markle said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I lived in Canada for decades, it's a great place to live, much, much safer than the US. Not anywhere near the amount of hate from citizens directed at other citizens. No gun culture, virtually free healthcare... They have us beat by a mile as a nice, peaceful, safe place to live.
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> Actually, I lived in Canada for decades, it's a great place to live, much, much safer than the US. Not anywhere near the amount of hate from citizens directed at other citizens. No gun culture, virtually free healthcare... They have us beat by a mile as a nice, peaceful, safe place to live.


I've always heard those same things about Canada.  But more recently I've heard that Muslim migrants are pouring across Canada's borders by the thousands, which is certain to pollute the social atmosphere and inflict a negative influence.  What sort of effect do you think the "Sharia law" nonsense is going to have on the Canadian disposition?  These radical Islamists are relentless.

While they've been comparatively quiet for awhile the Muslim problem is not a new phenomenon.  If you've never read the history of the Crusades I respectfully suggest you do because this is by no mean the first Muslim invasion of the West.  Our political leadership's failure to deal aggressively with this serious problem is simply prolonging the inevitable.  At the very least they are poisoning the future of our children.

What we are witnessing is not _immigration._  It is the first stage of a strategically conceived incremental *invasion,* which is why 90% of the so-called migrants are military-age males.  And if you'll take the time to research what is going on in Europe and Scandinavia you will find that it's a matter of time before these barbarians begin routinely raping Canadian women.

The Muslims need to be dealt with *violently!*


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 14, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I lived in Canada for decades, it's a great place to live, much, much safer than the US. Not anywhere near the amount of hate from citizens directed at other citizens. No gun culture, virtually free healthcare... They have us beat by a mile as a nice, peaceful, safe place to live.
> ...




In my personal view the White man is far more dangerous than Muslims; but that is just my personal view. The White invasion on the world has far more deadly things than Muslims can even imagine to do to people; the White man has made it possible to destroy this very planet. So lets not jump on Muslims, who I think some of them can certainly be dangerous for sure, so I do some what understand you a bit.

But no race has even come close to the potential for evil like the White race, again in my view, so we need the White race to be a part of the cure, because the White race has made great advances in the area of healing and helping humanity.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 14, 2017)

Kinda like cooties or the boogie man. Racism is like that. Poor blacks can work harder and stop acting like a stereotype, instead of acting like one  and realize  poor blacks are perpetrating   stereotypes and negative statistics . End racism =end acting like a stereotype. Let's do that.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 14, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Kinda like cooties or the boogie man. Racism is like that. Poor blacks can work harder and stop acting like a stereotype, instead of acting like one  and realize  poor blacks are perpetrating   stereotypes and negative statistics . End racism =end acting like a stereotype. Let's do that.




Oh we can do it , if we really wanted to there are enough of us that have what it takes to change this world, in one area. In example, this section of the message board, we could change it and make it a continual posting of peace, it would take time , time to weed out all of the negative hateful posters and motivate them to leave; it would require dedication and strength, but it is possible to do.

If one could make their own home a place of peace with no racism in it,
They could do it to the street they stay on
They could change their neighborhood
They could change their city,
They could change a world!

And you know WHY I believe this? Because its going to happen in our future, and each one of us will play a part in this incredible change!

If you can effect yourself, you can effect me. And then the both of us can go after whoever we see. Its a " Conscious thing"; we can only be conscious of, those things we are conscious of. And if we can spread ignorance among each other and effect change, then we can spread any kind of conscious influence across this landscape.

I am conscious of Peace and Unity and how it feels, what it can do to people and places, I have seen human nature effect change among people; actually influence their conscious awareness and actions. In both negative and positive ways of being.

We, as a people, are destined to change! We will make it!

We just have to suffer a bit now.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 14, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda like cooties or the boogie man. Racism is like that. Poor blacks can work harder and stop acting like a stereotype, instead of acting like one  and realize  poor blacks are perpetrating   stereotypes and negative statistics . End racism =end acting like a stereotype. Let's do that.
> ...


Well, to put it another way, Blah blah blah.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Kinda like cooties or the boogie man. Racism is like that. Poor blacks can work harder and stop acting like a stereotype, instead of acting like one  and realize  poor blacks are perpetrating   stereotypes and negative statistics . End racism =end acting like a stereotype. Let's do that.


Even if that was true we know its not because when Blacks wore suits all the time and worked way harder than whites..whites were still racist and even burned down towns with affluent Blacks.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 14, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> [...]
> 
> But no race has even come close to the potential for evil like the White race, again in my view, so we need the White race to be a part of the cure, because the White race has made great advances in the area of healing and helping humanity.


Presuming you are other than White, I ask were it not for the White race where would you be today -- if at all?  This is a serious question.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


We could be anywhere. Whites have never done anything positive without the help of Black people. If whites had never existed the would would be better off and way more educated.  Whites typically forget that while they were still living in caves Blacks were already millennia deep in civilization.  Never forget...The civilizations of Sumer, Egypt, and Nubia were all Black. Even after being destroyed by invaders we built more civilizations in west Africa.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 14, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Even if that was true we know its not because when Blacks wore suits all the time and worked way harder than whites..whites were still racist and even burned down towns with affluent Blacks.


What does all of this have to do with today?   Are you interested in sympathy, apology, guilt, or vengeance?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 14, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> We could be anywhere. Whites have never done anything positive without the help of Black people. If whites had never existed the would would be better off and way more educated.  Whites typically forget that while they were still living in caves Blacks were already millennia deep in civilization.  Never forget...The civilizations of Sumer, Egypt, and Nubia were all Black. Even after being destroyed by invaders we built more civilizations in west Africa.


No, you could not be _anywhere._  But the standard of living of Blacks anywhere you might be would be substantially lower than that which you enjoy here in the hated White man's land.  But you are somewhat correct in your summary that Whites have never done anything positive without the help of Blacks -- and horses, and mules, and cows, and dogs.

Finally, I don't know about these civilized Black Egyptians, Sumerians, and Nubians.  The Blacks I'm familiar with descend from primitive, babbling tribesmen clad in loincloths who were sold into slavery by other uncivilized Blacks.  So again I ask where you think you would be today were it not for the Whites who have enabled you to enjoy the highest standard of living of Blacks anywhere in the world?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 14, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> [...]
> 
> But no race has even come close to the potential for evil like the White race, again in my view, so we need the White race to be a part of the cure, because the White race has made great advances in the area of healing and helping humanity.


Gotta take the bad with the good or you get nothing at all.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > We could be anywhere. Whites have never done anything positive without the help of Black people. If whites had never existed the would would be better off and way more educated.  Whites typically forget that while they were still living in caves Blacks were already millennia deep in civilization.  Never forget...The civilizations of Sumer, Egypt, and Nubia were all Black. Even after being destroyed by invaders we built more civilizations in west Africa.
> ...


BS. We have proven we can live in splendor without whites where as whites have proven they cant even maintain a civilization without help from Black people. As I stated we could be anywhere if whites had not come along and fucked up in a world wide fashion.

I didnt ask you if you knew about the civilizations. I assumed you didnt since you asked such a dumb ass question. Anyone with a modicum of intellignece will tell you the Blacks here in the US are descended from the great civilizations in West Africa, including the one that holds the record as having the wealthiest human being to walk the face of the planet. I cant figure out if you whites are really stupid or really insecure? Maybe a combination of both. I thought everyone knew about the civilizations built in West  Africa by now? I guess youre one of the dumb whites descended from neanderthals.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 15, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...




Yes, so very true.


----------



## Taz (Oct 15, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I lived in Canada for decades, it's a great place to live, much, much safer than the US. Not anywhere near the amount of hate from citizens directed at other citizens. No gun culture, virtually free healthcare... They have us beat by a mile as a nice, peaceful, safe place to live.
> ...


Recently, the refugees "pouring" over the border into Canada from the US are mostly Haitians going to Canada because Trump said that he was terminating Haitian visas from after their earthquake. Not really all that many, several thousands.
Sharia was also nixed by the courts in Canada, as well as the politicians. And they must have got the well-behaved Muslims, who get the sense that Canadian society doesn't really like Muslims, so they kinda keep quiet.


----------



## Taz (Oct 15, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


The "White invasion" at least brought civilization, better hygiene, better food, better housing, education... Muslim invasions bring enslavement and carpet kissing... In other words, nothing useful for a society.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 17, 2017)

Is race relations something that can be healed? I think so, yes, - yet not without a struggle. A struggle that starts inward with yourself and then extends outward as you progress.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 17, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Is race relations something that can be healed? I think so, yes, - yet not without a struggle. A struggle that starts inward with yourself and then extends outward as you progress.


I believe race (Black/White) relations in the U.S. can be substantially improved by long-term patience and incremental adaptations -- not by _struggle._  Struggling produces friction and discord, which are the problems we're having now. 

Simply stated, Nature must be allowed to take it's course, which is never quick.  There will of course be tribulation, which is inevitable and unavoidable, but not nearly as much as will ultimately result from the mutual hostility that results from constant friction.  Sensible, productive, peaceful Blacks must take control of the troublemakers in their midst and suppress them and Whites will do the same -- as they have done ever since the Jim Crow era was abandoned.  But it must be understood that the social circumstances embedded in American culture by slavery will take many generations to transform.  Efforts to hasten the process will not only fail but will cause constant friction -- as it has been doing.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 17, 2017)

Closing the loopholes in peace will be a new road for us to travel, with each race , ( and nation), doing their reasonable share.  However one views that we must get there ; we must get there. I think its differing roads on how to do it, and my views certainly are not the only way. I see suffering in any path chosen to travel, but that is just me; I walk alone in my views mostly. But I will debate it , because it interest me.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Taz said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



No it didn't.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Is race relations something that can be healed? I think so, yes, - yet not without a struggle. A struggle that starts inward with yourself and then extends outward as you progress.
> ...



It can but not the way described here. Whites are the problem so whites need to erase the problem from their midst. For as long as whites consider blacks who fight against racism as troublemakers then nothing can be solved.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 18, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> Is racism a threat to the United states, or any other state for that matter.
> 
> Or has it become a beast that has enough support for it not to change? Racism is even behind North Korea's behavior; racism mixed with self survival is a deadly reality.



Umm, things were fine for 40 years+ before Obama's 2nd term. So yes, the divide will close.


----------



## Taz (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Pull your pants up, your dishonesty is showing.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> It can but not the way described here. Whites are the problem so whites need to erase the problem from their midst. For as long as whites consider blacks who fight against racism as troublemakers then nothing can be solved.


They started out as slaves but negroes presently inhabit, or have inhabited, every level of power and prestige in the American social and political orders -- including the Presidency.  Each incremental stage of this progression from abject, utterly powerless servitude to absolute lawful equality has come about as the result of efforts and actions by sympathetic, humanistic Whites.  Not by petition, or by demands, or by any form of aggressive effort put forth by some negroes -- in spite of any egotistical, narcissistic delusions they may harbor.  

Extreme events such as the Watts riot might achieve some immediate minor concession in terms of some relatively insignificant court decision.  But the quiet resentment such significant anti-social behaviors engender on the part of the politically relevant social order operates to set back negro progress by generations.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It can but not the way described here. Whites are the problem so whites need to erase the problem from their midst. For as long as whites consider blacks who fight against racism as troublemakers then nothing can be solved.
> ...



Wrong.

I want you to show me when there  has been a black president, black vice president an entire black cabinet as well as blacks holding the speaker of the house and senate majority leader positions. Then explain to me when congress was ever majority black. Then show me at what point have there ever been 50 black governors and entire state legislatures that are all black. I'll stop there,  When you can do that then you can say that blacks controlled something.

You really have got things all wrong. But that's expected from a white conservative.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




You're overly concerned with another mans pants Taz. Nothing dishonest in what I said. Your version however has major problems with accuracy and truth.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I want you to show me when there  has been a black president, black vice president an entire black cabinet as well as blacks holding the speaker of the house and senate majority leader positions. Then explain to me when congress was ever majority black. Then show me at what point have there ever been 50 black governors and entire state legislatures that are all black. I'll stop there,  When you can do that then you can say that blacks controlled something.
> 
> You really have got things all wrong. But that's expected from a white conservative.


At the present time you have as much chance of seeing that as you have of looking in a mirror and seeing a blue-eyed blonde.  

As I clearly explained in my comment, what you lack is patience.  What you want will come about in the same way everything you presently have achieved came about, which is by a natural course of events -- each and every event being promoted by the efforts of humanistic and sympathetic Whites.   But if you think you can accelerate the process by "kneeling," by raising hell in shopping malls, by sneak-punching old White people on the streets, then you are going to be singing _"Ol' Man Ribba,"_ for the next thousand years.

As I've said many times in this forum, there are two kinds of negroes in America.  There are decent, law-abiding, peaceful Black people -- and there are *n!ggers.*   And it's the n!ggers who are delaying Black progress in America with their stupid, ignorant, uncivilized bullshit.   So you can go on voicing your delusions, lying to yourself and talking nonsense in place of reasoned arguments for as long as you wish, but every time you look in a mirror you will see the same thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> ...


No things werent fine. Cops were killing Blacks and Browns long before Obama was even relevant to the nation.  Racism was and is still a large problem in the work force. Typically you whites have this idiotic idea that everything is peachy because you arent affected by it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Where the fuck were you for the 40 years before Obama? Hmm?

STFU. Obama was a piece of shit trying to divide Americans and your dumb ass is playing right into his Muslim game.


How do you feel knowing Obama played you for a sucker?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I was living where I live now long before Obama was elected you moron. Prior to that I grew up with racist cops running rampant through my hood shooting, planting shit, and harassing Black people.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're in Mississippi?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Nope. My grandfather had to move the family to Cali because he killed a peckerwood.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, that's all in the past. My great grandfather moved to FL cuz he killed a peckerwood.

Racist peckerwood. Yessir. My grandma made them cut him down with a knife.

You being in CA doesn't exactly give you credibility points with me.
CA people are fake, everybody wants to be an actor.

Probably you, too.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 18, 2017)

Peace is possible , and enough of us can see it. While the racist fight and tear at each other, we can move forward and drag them along with us to peace.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I'm mystified as to why you think my credibility with you is something I worry about? 

FYI thats only in LA that everyone wants to be an actor. Turns me off too.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Even if that was true we know its not because when Blacks wore suits all the time and worked way harder than whites..whites were still racist and even burned down towns with affluent Blacks.
> ...


It has a lot to do with today unless you are retarded?  Did you see what I replied to?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Exactly. As long as whites want to be racist we will be here to give them indegestion. They straighten up and we can be civil. Personally I could care less either way. We will outlast whites. We are designed by nature to do so.


----------



## Markle (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> It can but not the way described here. Whites are the problem so whites need to erase the problem from their midst. For as long as whites consider blacks who fight against racism as troublemakers then nothing can be solved.



How are whites the problem?  Race relations were far better prior to our electing racist President Barack Hussein Obama.  It has gone downhill ever since.  

Why do you not rightly say:  "as long as blacks consider whites who fight against racism as troublemakers then nothing can be solved"?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Exactly. As long as whites want to be racist we will be here to give them indegestion. They straighten up and we can be civil. Personally I could care less either way. We will outlast whites. We are designed by nature to do so.


"As long as Whites want to be _racist. . ._ 

Again, that word.  "Racist."  What *specifically* and *exactly* does it mean?  And whatever meaning you have assigned to it, are you quite certain it applies to all Whites?  _Most_ Whites?  

Do you think I am a "racist?"  If so, why?  Specifically how does my "racism" manifest?


----------



## Markle (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> No it didn't.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Yeah, by being so self sufficient and not relying on society or government help to get by.

When's the last time you shot a squirrel and cooked it, hmm?

You know real old-time blacks did that on the regular, right?

They'd get da possum, too.

I smelled a possum once, I can't eat that, and ain't got the heart to kill coons.


I know coons'd be good meat because they're like little bears. Bear meat is good.


----------



## Markle (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> I want you to show me when there has been a black president, black vice president an entire black cabinet as well as blacks holding the speaker of the house and senate majority leader positions. Then explain to me when congress was ever majority black. Then show me at what point have there ever been 50 black governors and entire state legislatures that are all black. I'll stop there, When you can do that then you can say that blacks controlled something.
> 
> You really have got things all wrong. But that's expected from a white conservative.



Might this play a part?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. As long as whites want to be racist we will be here to give them indegestion. They straighten up and we can be civil. Personally I could care less either way. We will outlast whites. We are designed by nature to do so.
> ...


You may not be one of the flaming illiterate racists that make me laugh at them when they talk about how whites are more intelligent  but you certainly have some racists views. Racist means what it says in the dictionary.


----------



## Markle (Oct 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Exactly. As long as whites want to be racist we will be here to give them indegestion. They straighten up and we can be civil. Personally I could care less either way. We will outlast whites. We are designed by nature to do so.



Isn't it you who claimed there was no difference between the races or was that IM2?  You two seem to be socks of each other.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It can but not the way described here. Whites are the problem so whites need to erase the problem from their midst. For as long as whites consider blacks who fight against racism as troublemakers then nothing can be solved.
> ...





Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It can but not the way described here. Whites are the problem so whites need to erase the problem from their midst. For as long as whites consider blacks who fight against racism as troublemakers then nothing can be solved.
> ...


I've already explained this. You whites are insecure about being genetically recessive. Especially the males of your race. You know instinctively diversity will wipe you off the face of the planet. Thats why you little guys so enraged when white women seek out our dominant genes.  Because of this you invent reasons to do everything in your power to hold Blacks back but youre too weak to do so fully. Take a guy like me or any other Black person that knows their history and the history of whites. You cant bullshit us simply because we know you guys are major fuckups simply because you dont listen to your intellectual superiors.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. As long as whites want to be racist we will be here to give them indegestion. They straighten up and we can be civil. Personally I could care less either way. We will outlast whites. We are designed by nature to do so.
> ...


No. I said there was no such thing as race to be honest. You just happen to belong to a segment of the human race that is recessive.  Thats a very significant point.


----------



## Markle (Oct 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> You may not be one of the flaming illiterate racists that make me laugh at them when they talk about how whites are more intelligent  but you certainly have some racists views. Racist means what it says in the dictionary.



Then how do you explain this?

The different tests are adjusted up or down so that the White Race's score is always 100.  Easily observable then is the difference among these races.







IQs of Races in the United States - Truth is Justice


----------



## MikeK (Oct 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> You may not be one of the flaming illiterate racists that make me laugh at them when they talk about how whites are more intelligent  but you certainly have some racists views. Racist means what it says in the dictionary.


Specifically what do you perceive as my racist views?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You may not be one of the flaming illiterate racists that make me laugh at them when they talk about how whites are more intelligent  but you certainly have some racists views. Racist means what it says in the dictionary.
> ...



*"Then how do you explain this?"*

White boy insecurity. I already told you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You may not be one of the flaming illiterate racists that make me laugh at them when they talk about how whites are more intelligent  but you certainly have some racists views. Racist means what it says in the dictionary.
> ...


I'd have to research some of your more egregious statements but your username sets off a racist alarm in my head when I see it.  I tell you what, the next time you make a racist post I will let you know and let you know why its racist.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 19, 2017)

See what we have here is a small microcosmic of what has grown big in the world. A race believing that their genes are superior. A part of this ill dynamic that draws my attention is how specific selfishness becomes. The racist will feel that they are superior in certain body parts. Hair , eyes, and even sexual body parts on males and females as well. The lies spun from these suggestions have become tales to astonish!

They think their brain is superior , their emotional content is superior; once this consciousness is absorbed , it becomes a way of life for any who are ensnared! Some of those ensnared, don't even know it, because its been absorbed, and the oncoming future generations are taught that its normal behavior. Our children are casualties of this insane war.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 19, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> See what we have here is a small microcosmic of what has grown big in the world. A race believing that their genes are superior. A part of this ill dynamic that draws my attention is how specific selfishness becomes. The racist will feel that they are superior in certain body parts. Hair , eyes, and even sexual body parts on males and females as well. The lies spun from these suggestions have become tales to astonish!
> 
> They think their brain is superior , their emotional content is superior; once this consciousness is absorbed , it becomes a way of life for any who are ensnared! Some of those ensnared, don't even know it, because its been absorbed, and the oncoming future generations are taught that its normal behavior. Our children are casualties of this insane war.



And we can actually watch this incredible feud being played  out right here online , or on TV if you wish.  Taking this on in a thread and looking for peace and healing is like being in a firefight in a war.


----------



## Taz (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The truth is, whites brought civilization wherever they went, which you may not like, but I don't see you living in a mud hud, so you must have liked what whites brought to your life.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 20, 2017)

Can Whites bring unity and peace wherever they Go? Can Whites bring togetherness wherever they choose to settle? Can they heal a place who's civilization has gone wary? Are they using their power to effect change?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 20, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Can Whites bring unity and peace wherever they Go? Can Whites bring togetherness wherever they choose to settle? Can they heal a place who's civilization has gone wary? Are they using their power to effect change?


You're imagining something which has never existed and never could exist because it opposes the essential method and the will of Nature, which is territorial conflict and the competitive disposition of all mammalian life forms.  War, at some level,  is constant and inevitable.  It is as natural as are changes in the weather.  It is the energy that drives the human species forward and fuels its dominance.  

Murderous conflict is natural and constant -- always and everywhere.  Peace comes and goes.  Just have a look at human history.  Do you see anything even vaguely resembling the fairy tale you've conjured?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Can Whites bring unity and peace wherever they Go? Can Whites bring togetherness wherever they choose to settle? Can they heal a place who's civilization has gone wary? Are they using their power to effect change?
> ...


I think you mean look at white history. You should read this book.

https://www.amazon.com/Iceman-Inheritance-Prehistoric-Sources-Aggression/dp/1879831007&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## MikeK (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Thanks for the reference.  Looks interesting.  I will read the sampling and will let you know if I order the book -- and why or why not.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 21, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Can Whites bring unity and peace wherever they Go? Can Whites bring togetherness wherever they choose to settle? Can they heal a place who's civilization has gone wary? Are they using their power to effect change?
> ...


Maybe that's why the American experiment with 'cultural diversity' is now turning into a major fucking car wreck.

Considering the constant whining, riots, and racial animosities, the choice to go down this road now looks like one of the worst decisions in our nation's history.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 21, 2017)

monkrules said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Well if we place the responsibility for peace into the hands of any one race, we will fail. I support diversity in races and culture when one is trying to find permanent peace.  Peace can become natural , but not without change and serious sacrifice!


----------



## MikeK (Oct 21, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Maybe that's why the American experiment with 'cultural diversity' is now turning into a major fucking car wreck.
> 
> Considering the constant whining, riots, and racial animosities, the choice to go down this road now looks like one of the worst decisions in our nation's history.


No doubt about it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2017)

monkrules said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Its not an experiment. Its something you whites are going to have to get used to or deal with the indigestion you will experience trying to implement white power again.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




I am not quite sure who the next world power will be? It could be a combination of China, Russia  And the third- I don't know? North Korea, India, and China- with perhaps one middle eastern power? But I don't think any of them will have much interest in peace,


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...


Depends on how much white ideology has influenced them. I'm talking more about here in the states though. As whites numbers dwindle they have two options. Redefine what it means to be white or be absorbed into the human population.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I think Whites are already absorbed, the world  has just grown tired of their taste and are systematically  trying to section them off into areas that their presence won't keep hurting people. They need to recognize this change in the world menu  and find  a place of peace out there. They have too much pride and their  leaders are messed up. They think we can go it alone and are insulting the leaders of this world. You can't handle this world all by yourself.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 23, 2017)

If criticism of a race is fair , then I think the bulk of the conversation can rightly be weighted. Now the heart of this discussion , "Can race relations be healed?", will have both positive and negative connotations spill out on the table. We can't then recoil from the table and leave because of the mess that can cause, it is our responsibility to be able to handle the words of peace and the words of war.

To know and discuss Peace, we must then understand the enemies of Peace.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> If criticism of a race is fair , then I think the bulk of the conversation can rightly be weighted. Now the heart of this discussion , "Can race relations be healed?", will have both positive and negative connotations spill out on the table. We can't then recoil from the table and leave because of the mess that can cause, it is our responsibility to be able to handle the words of peace and the words of war.
> 
> To know and discuss Peace, we must then understand the enemies of Peace.


I say no.  The reasons are as old as humanity itself. Self preservation. The white race appearing was due to a mutation in the genes that inhibited the production of melanin in the skin.  This mutation is recessive. Whites want to remain on the planet but they are vastly outnumbered by melinated people with dominant genes. Blacks being the most visible of those people are also the most targeted of racism. You dont need a calculator to do the math.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> I say no.  The reasons are as old as humanity itself. Self preservation. The white race appearing was due to a mutation in the genes that inhibited the production of melanin in the skin.  This mutation is recessive. Whites want to remain on the planet but they are vastly outnumbered by melinated people with dominant genes. Blacks being the most visible of those people are also the most targeted of racism. You dont need a calculator to do the math.


Two questions:  

Are you saying melanin content (skin color) is the only physical difference between Blacks and Whites?  

If Blacks are the foremost targets of _racism,_ what do you believe accounts for that?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I say no.  The reasons are as old as humanity itself. Self preservation. The white race appearing was due to a mutation in the genes that inhibited the production of melanin in the skin.  This mutation is recessive. Whites want to remain on the planet but they are vastly outnumbered by melinated people with dominant genes. Blacks being the most visible of those people are also the most targeted of racism. You dont need a calculator to do the math.
> ...


Since whites also interbred with neanderthals I would say no but those genes have since gone into the Black gene pool via rape during slavery so the final answer is yes.  The ability to manufacture melanin in the skin is really the only physical difference. There is no physical trait the white race has that the Black race doesnt also have.

As I stated I believe whites are either instinctively or consciously aware their genes are recessive. As any white racist will tell you they are afraid their genes will disappear if diversity is allowed. Because of this they have to create a environment where whites will be in control and able to prosper while they attempt to oppress other races with melanin.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 23, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Can Whites bring unity and peace wherever they Go?   Can Whites bring togetherness wherever they choose to settle? Can they heal a place who's civilization has gone wary? Are they using their power to effect change?


Your questions are rooted in wishful thinking and Whites of the world are not to blame for that.  Human nature is.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Since whites also interbred with neanderthals I would say no but those genes have since gone into the Black gene pool via rape during slavery so the final answer is yes.  The ability to manufacture *melanin in the skin is really the only physical difference.* There is no physical trait the white race has that the Black race doesnt also have.



Really?






> As I stated I believe whites are either instinctively or consciously aware their genes are recessive. As any white racist will tell you they are afraid their genes will disappear if diversity is allowed. Because of this they have to create a environment where whites will be in control and able to prosper while they attempt to oppress other races with melanin.



Have Asians ever accused Caucasians of _racial_ oppression?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Since whites also interbred with neanderthals I would say no but those genes have since gone into the Black gene pool via rape during slavery so the final answer is yes.  The ability to manufacture *melanin in the skin is really the only physical difference.* There is no physical trait the white race has that the Black race doesnt also have.
> ...



Have Asians ever accused Caucasians of _racial_ oppression?[/QUOTE]
Yes really. Why did you post videos of albinos?

Yes Asians have on numerous occasions have accused whites of being racists. Where have you have been that you dont know this?  There have been zero people of color that have not faced some level of racial oppression at the hands of whites.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Yes really. Why did you post videos of albinos?


Because, in contrast with your notions about malanin deficit being the singular physical difference between Caucasians and Negroes, these videos plainly show Negroes with 100% melanin deficit -- but who in no way resemble Caucasians.  Pay attention to the hair and hairline, the eyes, the nose, and the lips.

Ironically, these videos also reveal the equivalent of "racism" exhibited by many of the properly negroid tribesmen of these albinos who regard them as inferior and threatening because of their _skin color._



> Yes Asians have on numerous occasions have accused whites of being racists. Where have you have been that you dont know this?  There have been zero people of color that have not faced some level of racial oppression at the hands of whites.


When?  Where?  Who?

On what occasions have Asians accused Whites of "racism?"  I'm not talking about some heroin-addicted Chinese illegal in San Francisco who is on his way to jail for the tenth time.  I'm talking about an Asian political entity.  And I say you either are delusional or you've adopted the familiar habit of insisting it's daytime at 2AM.

The fact is the Japanese frequently expressed their contempt for the _"Gy Jin," (Whites) _prior to and during WW-II.  You should know there are many contemporary Japanese who diligently resist pollution of their blood-lines.  I can tell you this for certain because I spent an entire tour of duty in Japan and Okinawa in the 1950s.  The Japanese are very exclusive people who are extremely proud of their heritage and the majority of them are strongly opposed to any form of ethnic diversity.   They wish mainly to be left alone.

As for the Chinese, their civilization is five thousand years older than ours and if you will take the time to superficially research its history you will find they, too, tenaciously resist any race-mixing.  In the way of humorous evidence of this; when I was in the military in the fifties a common expression for anything that was not readily available was, _"That's harder to get than Chinese pussy."_

Bottom line is it is Asians who are opposed to racially blending with Whites -- not vice/versa.  And I don't hold it against them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yes really. Why did you post videos of albinos?
> ...


Ah. I see what youre saying. The Black genes are strong even with the the condition of being an albino. Kind of reminds of the Laws of Leviticus where white is seen as uncleanliness.

The racism the Japanese experienced being interned and their property stolen for starters How about the racism the Chinese faced while building the rail roads? Youre not talking to someone that doesnt know about this. I have both Japanese and Chinese family members that have explained the circumstances and hate white people to this day.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ah. I see what youre saying. The Black genes are strong even with the the condition of being an albino.
> 
> [...]


That's not what I said, or am saying.  What I said is skin color is by no means the main or the only physical characteristic which distinguishes Negroes from Caucasians.  This fact, in spite of your resistance to it, is made evident in the visage of those albino Negroes -- whose skin color is as "White" as any Caucasian yet who are unmistakably Negroid.

Or would you care to disagree?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> [...]
> 
> Kind of reminds of the Laws of Leviticus where white is seen as uncleanliness.
> 
> [...]


Leviticus made no such proclamation.  Instead, being the fundamental contemporary physician he was, he simply observed that flaky white patches on the skin, or white hairs growing in one place, often indicated sickness (cancer).   

And he was right.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> [...]
> 
> The racism the Japanese experienced being interned and their property stolen for starters.
> 
> [...]


I was six years old when the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor, killing hundreds of our sailors, soldiers, and civilian personnel.  While I have no specific or graphic recollection of that event I do have some vague recollection of a dark mood that settled on and changed my world.  For one thing my father, his two brothers and his best friend soon enlisted in the Army and went to fight the increasingly hated Japanese in the Pacific.

For the next four years that hatred intensified.  In my own juvenile experience it was manifest in the wailing of my aunt when the black-bordered telegram came, telling that I'd lost a cheerful and beloved uncle.

In the relative peace of today I know and I can say the internment of those Japanese was wrong to do.  Very wrong.  But in the final analysis the motive for doing it was not "racism."  It was caustic, blinding hatred of the Japanese who had attacked us and was killing our loved ones, and who had caused us to fear them.  Our hatred of the Japanese could not have been "racism" because the U.S. was wholly and consciously defensive toward China and the Chinese people, also of the Yellow race, who, at that time were suffering at the hands of brutal Japanese invaders.

So, again, your propaganda effort is rooted in your own racism and your desperate need to justify it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


No it was supposedly leprosy not cancer. I dont know what you mean by negro. Thats a white boy term  Where is Negro btw. Its curious whites made up a name that is related to a location on the map besides the one used to describe Blacks. So if thats the case Black is not confined to one spot on the map. Its world wide.  Speaking of visage there is a quote in the bible Lamenations 4:6 describing the Hebrews that says "Their visage is blacker than a coal..."  The only way that would be possible is if they were at least my color at the beginning of the famine. Whites dont experience hyper pigmentation to the point that they turn Black. Only Black people do that.  Would you agree that is a great description of Black people?  BTW. In Leviticus they are drawing a contrast of white, bright white, and dark white.  Basically the skin of the people they are contrasting it to are obviously not white. Its Black or brown..


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. I see what youre saying. The Black genes are strong even with the the condition of being an albino.
> ...



I disagree. There are Black people among you right now passing for white because they have light skin. Its a known fact in the Black community how stupid whites are when they cant see this.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


Bullshit.

Remember these?












Can you tell us what the first immigration law was about?

You white people and your selective memories.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> [...]
> 
> How about the racism the Chinese faced while building the rail roads?
> 
> [...]


The Chinese who labored here during the construction of our early railroad system were indeed subjects of brutal, racist exploitation.  But as far as the Chinese people in general were concerned those laborers were _"coolies"_ who would have been treated no better by their own people if they were laboring in China.  There is no question that the way they were treated was wrong, but it was in the past  and Chinese/American relations since that era are not affected by it.  

If you have Chinese and Japanese relatives I'm surprised.  I've heard of _Wiggers_ but never _Jiggers_ or _Chiggers._  And if your Asian relatives harbor racial hatred for White people it's because you have effectively brainwashed them with your distortions and outright baseless deceptions.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> You white people and your selective memories.


I've asked you this before but you never reply, so I'll ask you again:  Where would you be were it not for White people?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You white people and your selective memories.
> ...


If there were no white people in my life I would probably be in a better spot if that is imaginable. Why do you ask?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


Did you really just deflect from the point that Americans were racist towards the Chinese by claiming their own country would not have treated them any better?  You said it never happened. Why did you lie?

Yeah Chinese/white relations are effected. They think you whites are idiots.  My Asian relatives are older than I am. How do you think they were able to tell me about the internment and racism?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> [...]
> 
> No it was supposedly leprosy not cancer.
> 
> [...]


Leprosy is a specific form of cancer.



> I dont know what you mean by negro.


Look in a mirror and you'll see what I mean.   



> Thats a white boy term.


No it isn't a White-boy term.  It's a scientific term, i.e., the sciences of Anthropology, Paleontology, et. al.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


Too bad you are mistaken. Leprosy isnt cancer. I thought you were halfway intelligent?

You must mean Black man. King of the geo, lover of knowledge, in tune with nature,  and god of all he surveys. I know its a long title but get used to it.

No its a white boy term. No Black person made up the name negro.


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Stop it dang it. Just because one person says an insult does it mean you have to as well?

And I guess I just haven't worried about it. Never thought about where the word negro came from. I thought the N word came from negro.

BTW I don't want either. Leprosy OR cancer. My sister is fighting breast cancer right now. It is not fun. Never knew anyone with leprosy.


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> If there were no white people in my life I would probably be in a better spot if that is imaginable. Why do you ask?




Is that a racist remark? Sounds it. If it is not, what is it?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


I have to return fire with fire. I learned early thats the only thing people understand.

Most people have never worried about it. Its Black in Spanish/Latin.  I know the person that made up racial classification was racist but I dont understand. Maybe he couldn't be bothered.

Cancer is no fun. My mom is a two time survivor and still going strong.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > If there were no white people in my life I would probably be in a better spot if that is imaginable. Why do you ask?
> ...


Now how is that racist but the question I am answering isnt?


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I didn't say it wasn't. I was talking to you though.


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Sorry about your mom, but happy she is still going strong. My sister is hanging in there. She's still trying to get past surgery.

I generally use the term Black if I use any term at all. Getting hung up talking race is not something I enjoy.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I think its interesting to talk about race but I prefer to do it in person. You loose a lot when you do it on line as you cannot see the nuances of body language.  I've had some great conversations as a teenager when I was in the military with my roommates.


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I agree with that..that it is more enjoyable in person. Too much is misunderstood in text. Still not something I would want to occupy my mind all the time.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Must be nice not to be confronted with race all the time. If I cut myself I have to special order some band-aides to match my skin color.


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Are you confronted with race all the time? I guess I could be if I let myself. I prefer not to, though it is all around now days. 

Bandaids?? LOL They don't match my skin color either.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> [...]
> 
> I have both Japanese and Chinese family members that have explained the circumstances and hate white people to this day.


Europe and Scandinavia, both essentially White national territories, are presently being passively invaded by hordes of hostile, military-age Muslim males posing as asylum-seeking refugees.  These "refugees" have already demonstrated their disposition toward the White native populations via aggressive, often riotous public conduct and by raping or sexually molesting the White native females.

Fortunately we Americans have a President who is adamantly opposed to allowing these Muslims to enter the U.S., but a substantial number already have managed to enter during the Obama Presidency and there is no assurance that more could now be entering illegally.  In addition to that there is a significant number of Black Americans who belong to _The Nation of Islam,_ meaning a certain affinity must necessarily exist between these Black native Americans and the young Muslim males who are methodically inhabiting the Western world.

While some percentage of Black American Muslims essentially are peaceful and sincere religionists who harbor no malice toward any non-Islamic entity, a substantial number of them are referred to in some circles as "bullshit Muslims" who acquired their theological disguise in prison but whose true disposition and motivations are no different from those of the aggressive interlopers who have found, and are finding, their way into the various homelands of Whites -- whom they have despised since the First Crusade in the tenth century.

While some of the invading Muslims are Black, most are not.  Those who are not Black are not White.  But what virtually all of them have in common is hatred for the White _infidels_ and an openly expressed religious commitment to dominate them, to convert them to Islam, or to kill them.

My question for you, Asclepias, is where do you stand in relation to these White-hating Muslim radicals?   Do you share your Mongoloid relatives' hatred for White people?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 24, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> [...]
> 
> I've had some great conversations as a teenager when I was in the military with my roommates.


What branch of the military were you in as a teen-ager?  Was it the U.S. military?  

You say you had room-mates?  You didn't live in a barracks?  Were you a commissioned officer?  A senior NCO?


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 25, 2017)

Is race relations something that can be healed? Well look at your own life ,  has their been healing within you? Some don't think they need healing, they feel like they are not infected by racism. But you can be healed, ( or helped). If you look in the mirror and see racism,  then it falls on you to rid your life of it.

In my personal view, one may not be able to get rid of all the racism within them, but cut out all of it that you can, and what remains , just keep control of it. Because racism is a very hard thing to deal with, which is why some try to ignore it , as if it does not exist.

We may not be able to exactly measure racism within , but we can put pressure on ourselves and remove what we can. Because racism , if left alone, will eventually combine with other problems that you have and mix and magnify with those other dynamics.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Yes all the time. I turn on the news and I hear about how some cop shot another Black person in the back. Or I hear about how the clown in the white house has made some disparaging dog whistle politicking statement about people of color.  I go online to a Black forum and I hear about the racist crap that happens to my people on a daily. i drive down the street and some hillbilly in a truck gets afraid. Then you hear all the mental noise from whites making inane comments.


----------



## Votto (Oct 25, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> Is racism a threat to the United states, or any other state for that matter.
> 
> Or has it become a beast that has enough support for it not to change? Racism is even behind North Korea's behavior; racism mixed with self survival is a deadly reality.



First of all, we are all such a mix of races that the term race is inane.

For example, Zimmerman was marked as a white racist, but he was Hispanic.  In such a case, we should say that the "brownie" was racist against the "blacky", and also designate if they are a whitey if the case may be.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 25, 2017)

No


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2017)

Votto said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > I was listening to a program about Trumps age and how he was really too old to change his views on race. Which is why he rehashed his same views on the KKK and Alt Right that got him in trouble already. I also recently saw a banner in the stands of a sports game that read " Racism is as American as pie", or something along those lines until they removed it. I wonder if racism is so deeply inbred that we really can't change it, only tolerate it to some degrees?
> ...


he was a white racist. He was half white and Hispanic is from Spain which is also white.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 25, 2017)

*Is race relations something that can be really healed?*

Yes, but it will take more time for the racists to die out. Racism is America's Birth Defect and it wasn't that long ago that the fight for civil rights was going on.


----------



## Votto (Oct 25, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Wait....wut?

Spain is white?

If so, what color is Portugal?


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Well,  yeah. I see things on the news, and read on the Internet. Very disturbing. I don't watch as much as I used to. Too negative...though I am fully aware of things going on.   Hillbilly in a truck??

Asc, if I were to say ''my people", it would be considered racist.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Many whites see the world the through a lens of a bunch of false equivalences. We say your kind and you that equals the almost 400 years of racially derogatory language whites have used on us. It's time to  get past the false amnesia.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Yes the Spaniards were white.


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And it's time for you to stop making false assumptions.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 25, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Is race relations something that can be healed? Well look at your own life ,  has their been healing within you? Some don't think they need healing, they feel like they are not infected by racism. But you can be healed, ( or helped). If you look in the mirror and see racism,  then it falls on you to rid your life of it.
> 
> [...]


What exactly is _racism?_


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Maybe it's time for you to listen. Because I am not making false assumptions. Many whites do exactly what I have said. After all, what had you asking the question about A using the term hillbilly for example?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Is race relations something that can be healed? Well look at your own life ,  has their been healing within you? Some don't think they need healing, they feel like they are not infected by racism. But you can be healed, ( or helped). If you look in the mirror and see racism,  then it falls on you to rid your life of it.
> ...



You know exactly what it is.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> What exactly is _racism?_



You know exactly what it is.[/QUOTE]
That is not an answer.  That is an unintentional admission that you have no answer.


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




If and when I need your advice I will come to you. Otherwise mind your own business.
To begin with my post was not directed at you, but was to Asclepias.
And I didn't know what ''hillbilly in a truck'' meant. Pretty darn simple.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is _racism?_
> ...





> That is not an answer.  That is an unintentional admission that you have no answer.



No that is an answer. Because you know what it is. You want to deny it's existence.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



All that is fine, but these are free speaking forums where anyone can respond to anybody. I said many whites and many whites did not have to include you. I never specifically said you did anything. Seems like you were the one assuming. So then why did you get defensive and tell me not to assume? I base what I say on 56 years of being black and dealing with whites. You have not been black one second and I very seriously doubt that you have spent most of your life dealing with blacks intensely in social, educational or business settings so you really can't tell me what I assume. I know what I have seen and discussed with white people and I know what I have heard back in response. I find it funny what you guys say you don't know. We got one person asking what racism is and now you don't know what a hillbilly in a truck is. But you can tell when a black person is assuming something.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Why would saying "your people" be considered racist?  I don't consider it racist at all. It may be tribal but it doesn't say anyone is superior or inferior.

Hillbilly is like saying negro.


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh  = Hillbilly. I am just so not into name calling, I don't know some of these things. 

Re: the other. Ok.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Is race relations something that can be healed? Well look at your own life ,  has their been healing within you? Some don't think they need healing, they feel like they are not infected by racism. But you can be healed, ( or helped). If you look in the mirror and see racism,  then it falls on you to rid your life of it.
> ...


Its a racial caste system designed to oppress those that do not belong to the caste of the race that is implementing the system. In such a system you have economic, social, judicial, executive, and legislative decisions being made to better the lives of the supposedly superior race at the expense of the the supposedly inferior races.

If you break it down to its two root words you have race and ism. Race is pretty self explanatory. Ism is a system.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 25, 2017)

yes


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Then why post to me? I told you a while back I was not posting to you. So why stick your nose in things?

News break.......I don't give a FF what you have to say.
Nope, I have not been black for one second, just like you have not been white one second. 
This is a stupid convo that goes nowhere, and means nothing.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Kat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I'm not sticking my nose in anything. These forums seem to be places were people post and others respond. Plenty of people I don't post to come back at me. Are the rules different for you? Stupid is telling a black person they have never been white when they have been surrounded by whites all their lives and schooled in white culture.


----------



## Taz (Oct 26, 2017)

I*s race relations something that can be really healed?*

The treatment didn't work too well on Michael Jackson.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 29, 2017)

Come now, we all can get along;  just make an effort.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Come now, we all can get along;  just make an effort.




Give me ten reasons why we can never have true peace between races?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Come now, we all can get along;  just make an effort.
> ...


Why 10? All you need is 1 right?


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Ten is a good number to show serious belief.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


So you are saying there must be 10 reasons to shoot someone that is about to kill you?


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I don't think you need but one reason to protect yourself. I am looking and asking for reasonable thought; I am not trying to lock any number on the question, I am looking for reasons.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Thats what I was getting at. Protecting yourself.

Whites are simply protecting themselves from genetic annihilation.  They know from experience white women cant stay away from Black guys no matter the circumstances and that white guys cant stay away from Black women when they have the ability to rape without consequence. If you look at it this is the one of the main reasons whites cant afford to repair race relations.  Their race as they know it will disappear.


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It won't disappear, but it will shrink and loose significance.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Give you 10 guesses as to how exciting that is for whites to contemplate?


----------



## Mickiel (Oct 31, 2017)

White people don't need extermination, they need a face lift; a real look into the mirror to see they are as human as everyone else. They don't look in the mirror to see themselves, they look into it to only prepare themselves for others to look at a highly exalted image that they seriously believe about themselves.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> White people don't need extermination, they need a face lift; a real look into the mirror to see they are as human as everyone else. They don't look in the mirror to see themselves, they look into it to only prepare themselves for others to look at a highly exalted image that they seriously believe about themselves.



We need to get rid of Donald Trump , and then we can start a racial healing.


----------



## TheParser (Nov 18, 2017)

If one chooses to live in the United States, one MUST  accept the fact that the United States is rapidly changing from a majority Caucasian nation to a majority Hispanic nation.

The federal government a few years ago predicted that Caucasians would fall below 50% by the year 2054 or so.

If one feels uncomfortable with the culture of  African Americans or of   Hispanics or of   Asians, having sufficient money can help one live in a predominately Caucasian area and ensure that one's children attend a predominately Caucasian private school.

But one MUST simply accept the fact  that one will be forced to interact with people of color in jobs  and  public accommodations.There is NO option.

I do believe that as the Caucasian population continues to drop, perhaps some Caucasians (and even others)  toward the end of this century may feel that emigrating to another country is an option.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 18, 2017)

TheParser said:


> If one chooses to live in the United States, one MUST  accept the fact that the United States is rapidly changing from a majority Caucasian nation to a majority Hispanic nation.
> 
> The federal government a few years ago predicted that Caucasians would fall below 50% by the year 2054 or so.
> 
> ...




I agree, there is no option to race mixing in America; it simply will increase in the future. And I think with good results!


----------



## LOIE (Nov 18, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> White people don't need extermination, they need a face lift; a real look into the mirror to see they are as human as everyone else. They don't look in the mirror to see themselves, they look into it to only prepare themselves for others to look at a highly exalted image that they seriously believe about themselves.


I wrote this as part of a chapter called The Sparkle of Humanity in my book:  

Returning to the source of our origin sounds like the answer to me.  For should we decide to return, we would indeed find our fulfillment.  And once we are fulfilled, we no longer look down our noses at each other.  And when we stop looking down our noses, we look people straight in the eyes.  And when we look people straight in the eyes- guess what.  We see the sparkle of humanity that the source of our origin put there – and it looks exactly like ours.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 19, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > White people don't need extermination, they need a face lift; a real look into the mirror to see they are as human as everyone else. They don't look in the mirror to see themselves, they look into it to only prepare themselves for others to look at a highly exalted image that they seriously believe about themselves.
> ...




I really like that. Our origin has the story of unity waiting there to be read, and even better, to be experienced. Our origin is a great stunning story. We all exist for a reason. Something cannot bring itself into existence , since it must exist to bring itself into existence. So there is an origin to our existence.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 19, 2017)

TheParser said:


> If one chooses to live in the United States, one MUST  accept the fact that the United States is rapidly changing from a majority Caucasian nation to a majority Hispanic nation.
> 
> The federal government a few years ago predicted that Caucasians would fall below 50% by the year 2054 or so.
> 
> ...


Even that if that is true and 2054 is still a long way off and plenty of things that can happen in between.

But you're right the most outlying projection suggests that whites may become half or roughly maybe 48% of the nation’s population by 2050.

But this idea that whites won't be able to have no influence on the culture, that they'll be completely deculturated is nonsense.

For one they would still be the largest single group BY FAR of any group in the United States.

This idea that whites can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated, and the idea that whites can’t do that at 48%

I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 48%.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 19, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > White people don't need extermination, they need a face lift; a real look into the mirror to see they are as human as everyone else. They don't look in the mirror to see themselves, they look into it to only prepare themselves for others to look at a highly exalted image that they seriously believe about themselves.
> ...



The non whites were unsuccessful at that.  Time to move on.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 19, 2017)

TheParser said:


> If one chooses to live in the United States, one MUST  accept the fact that the United States is rapidly changing from a majority Caucasian nation to a majority Hispanic nation.
> 
> The federal government a few years ago predicted that Caucasians would fall below 50% by the year 2054 or so.
> 
> ...



I must agree with Essen here. We non whites been made to live in a white majority nation under white majority rules, even to the extent having less rights than the white majority and we survived. Why some  whites are so scared of being a minority is an apparent sign of mental weakness.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > If one chooses to live in the United States, one MUST  accept the fact that the United States is rapidly changing from a majority Caucasian nation to a majority Hispanic nation.
> ...




I agree as well.


----------



## Correll (Nov 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > If one chooses to live in the United States, one MUST  accept the fact that the United States is rapidly changing from a majority Caucasian nation to a majority Hispanic nation.
> ...




I don't want to have to deal with the oppression and division that you and your lib allies will enact and the strife that will result for the righteous and ever increasing resistance that it will create.


That's not weakness, that's sanity, you bigoted hater.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...



What oppression nutcase?


----------



## Correll (Nov 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




For starters, continued discrimination in favor of black and brown people as has been repeatedly documented for you.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No they have not. When whites are the majority on a job or in a university there is no racial discrimination against whites. YOU'VE been shown that. You've shown nothing. What you imagine and repeat doesn't count.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Blacks defend Whites in many cases. Even stupid cases such as this one in my home town;

Black Detroit firefighters defend white recruit fired over watermelon

Racism can be an individual habit that rises above group behavior. And when groups see an individual being falsely accused, they will stand by them. Or when an individual sees historical racism , or individual fever racism, it just stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Correll (Nov 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Your pretense of not understanding proportionalities will not matter when whites start pushing back against your oppressions.


LIes are a poor defense against righteous anger.


----------



## Correll (Nov 19, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It's too bad those blacks are not the ones that rise to power in today's America. Or future Minority Majority America, where people like IM2 will finish their work of tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 19, 2017)

Race relations can be healed, but we would have to lock some people up in the basement.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well proportionalities say that when you are 70 percent of all college students you are not being discriminated against. Yes lies are a poor defense against righteous anger and in his case you are the one lying.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This nation has never been together. You can't tear apart what  has never been. Can we stop talking about individual acts? Because laws were not  made for 1-2 individuals but for groups.


----------



## Correll (Nov 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Next time you see you are driving past a grade school, go inside and find a nice 12 year old to explain it to you.


----------



## Correll (Nov 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...





This nation felt pretty united in the 80s to me, other than some whiny libs who didn't want Reagan to be mean to the commies.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You might want to do that for yourself. That 12 year old can teach you something.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



  You just certified yourself as a dumb fuck. This nation has never been united.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 21, 2017)

Race relations can be healed, but I think only God can do it.

Or a people who have the principals like a God would have.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Youre a dumb white guy. While you were thinking the nation was together, the GOP was introducing crack into Black neighborhoods in the 80's. You brainless whites live in a vacuum.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 21, 2017)

Real healing has to be experienced to believe it with the whole heart.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MikeK (Nov 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Nov 23, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Hillbilly is like saying negro.


I don't know about that.  

"Hillbilly" is a slang term which, to me and to most Whites, refers to a specific type of Southern White, typically an uneducated, mountain-dwelling, banjo-picking yokel of the _Martins_ and _McCoy_ variety.  While "Negro" is an academic term which designates a major human sub-species ("race").  

Referring to a Black person as a Negro is respectfully correct.  Referring to an  individual White Southerner as a "hillbilly" is disrespectful -- even if the characteristic fits the individual.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 23, 2017)

IM2 said:


> [...]
> 
> Stupid is telling a black person they have never been white when they have been surrounded by whites all their lives and schooled in white culture.


If I did not respect your obvious intelligence I would have paid no attention to the above excerpted comment.  As it is it caught my attention because it seems to be expressing a preconscious thought.

I am absolutely certain you do not believe that _observation,_ regardless of how close and how studious, can compare in terms of awareness with actual day-to-day _experience._   So I wonder just how close your observations of Whites and their culture has brought you to the actual _feeling,_ perhaps by association, of being White.


----------



## Mickiel (Nov 24, 2017)

MikeK said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Hillbilly is like saying negro.
> ...




Your references about Black people are racist; Black is Black, it cannot be downgraded to " Negro or Nig***", both of which you use with impunity! You use them, because YOU believe in them; YOU give them power in your conscious thought; its what YOU want to be valid!

Its your small minded world.


----------

